# Getting Off Muddy Field - Are These Any Good?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Going to Peterborough and a little worried about getting stuck in mud. Tried to get bread trays but shop said that they had to keep track of them.
So found these locally: Mud & Snow Track

Has anyone used them? They say they take load weight up to 3.5 tons which is OK. I think it would be best to park on them under drive wheels.

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
They look just like my cut down and folded bread trays. I use heavy duty cable ties for hinges.

Never had to try them yet.

Dave p


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

they look a little small to me.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Peterborough drains fairly well, not been stuck there yet but I guess it might depend where you are pitched. The good thing is while there has been rain we have also had sunshine and wind and the ground is not as soggy as it could be.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was lent a pair of those (orange ones) by a friend at Brean, and they didn't prevent me from getting stuck.

If I had had two sets I'm sure I would have got off the mud OK, by driving off one pair onto the next, then fetching the first pair forward and placing them in front. In effect making a continuous track under the driven wheels.

They took the weight of the van OK, and the mud really was pretty dire.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shouldn't worry too much about Peterborough.

They do look a bit thin. Wonder how they will distort if not break up to 3.5 tonnes.

You could get some cheap heavy duty ring mats such as these:
http://www.charliesdirect.co.uk/products/rubber-ring-design-doormat#

I have similar and if not needed under the wheels I can use them as a doormat near the step.

Dave


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, I have also seen these:  Kampa Wheel Grip Mats
They are a little wider and longer but look more flexible, which could be good or bad.

Sounds like the Peterborough show should be OK.

Thinking about it. It might be best to use something even if its just to stop any sinking.

Might just go and have a look at both

Thanks very much for all the suggestions.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ched999uk said:


> Thanks, I have also seen these:  Kampa Wheel Grip Mats


Apparently these need pegging down, or they can shoot backwards from under the wheel however gently the clutch is let in.

Not a big problem, and they are quite flexible, so maybe not much good on very soft mud.

I'm also looking to get something sorted, but am not sure what as yet. I wonder if one foot wide strips of heavy canvas would work? They could be cut to any length and if pegged down I reckon they would work quite well. Easier to store too, but would get horribly mucky!

Dave


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Getting Stuck*

After getting stuck on a only damp field in S Wales last month I have invested in a pair of HD Snow chains.
Hopefully I will never have to use them now i have paid the £46 they cost.
Peter


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

If you are going to the Peterborough show you can get some Monster Mats fron Smart Outdoors - I have checked on Warners guide they will be there.

Best thing ever for tackling soft , muddy ground. I saw them on youtube, type in monter mat there is an excellent video of them in action.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

These work.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> These work.


How bulky are they in storage Paul?

Always a consideration with a small van like ours.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've got them in my PVC, Zeb 

Never had to use them in anger, so they are very effective ;-)

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave.

They should fit in then, although you have almost as much storage room as we have. I think we would have had a PVC if I wasn't so damned big! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You might want to consult Gerald, though. He seemed to think mine was a Tardis of an Aladdin's Cave.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have>these< which have worked fine on my single axle Mohican. Not sure how they will cope with a twin wheel axle. Should in theory be easier?

The best solution, avoid muddy pitches as much as you can.

Peterborough is looking exceedingly wet. 

peedee


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Always a consideration with a small van like ours.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Van's in store at the moment Dave so don't quote me on this...

From memory it ends up as a cylinder, approx 1ft tall, 1ft diameter (perhaps a little less).

Paul


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From peedee's link:
"It is lightweight at just 3kg and is easy to store at a pack size of 40cm x 20cm x 15cm."

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> From memory it ends up as a cylinder, approx 1ft tall, 1ft diameter (perhaps a little less). Paul


Thanks Paul.

Sounds like they will go in the "mucky locker", which is the only thing I was at all bothered about.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Last year it was the 'Wind Blockers' this year it may be the mud escape strips. Form an orderly queue  
Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The best thing I have ever found for getting me out of the mire, even when up to the axels is one of







these. :wink:

ray.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> From peedee's link:
> "It is lightweight at just 3kg and is easy to store at a pack size of 40cm x 20cm x 15cm."
> 
> Dave


They're not the same ones as I was linking to. They're similar, probably harder wearing, but cost 2x as much....

(Would also note that I personally wouldn't use the seller in my previous link...it's not clear if he's cannibalised a full set and is selling them by the metre...going rate should be approx £25 for a pair)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ray,

If they make one of those in this variant, I'm getting one!






Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > From peedee's link:
> ...


Oh yes, I see now. Mine was peedee's version, bought at a show for around £35 I think.

Dave


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

You could always *Invest* in a set of Mud Paddles.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> You could always *Invest* in a set of Mud Paddles.....


Brilliant John.
I have often wondered what an old rope would do if wrapped round the wheel and tyre?

Ray.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

raynipper said:


> WhiteCheyenneMan said:
> 
> 
> > You could always *Invest* in a set of Mud Paddles.....
> ...


 :lol: In most cases that would work pretty well!
It seems that the key point about the Mud Paddles is their ability to *dig* into the soft ground and so avoid the spinning and grass damage that you get from a spinning wheel............even with rope wrapped around it if it's really soggy. Trouble is, I've never had the need and couldn't persuade myself to part with the cash :wink:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Been to the shop and bought some of these: Milenco Grip Mats. They match my Milenco quattro levels and fit under them to give them a bit more grip.

So I am intending parking on them when we arrive at Peterborough just in case it rains


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

One thing often commented on is many of these things will fly backwards when you start off. Pegging them down I think just means you may end up with pointy pegs going flying too!!

I recently read Bagnolds book of exploring the Libyan desert in the 1920's. They seemed to often use chickenwire in deep sand with sucess, partly because they could carry a long enough strip (rolled up) so they could go under both front and rear wheels. The weight on the front of the strip stopped them disappearing out from under the back and was their choice on several trips. A good read.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Alger_Bagnold

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Libyan-Sand...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335284277&sr=1-1


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks to Dave burleigh post earlier in the forum I ordered the mats from Charliesdirect and they arrived today. They were £1.99 each so for 8 with postage at £4.25 it came to £20.17.

They are 60x40cm so 4 in a strip give 2.4m length x2, I have cable tied them in pairs so that they can be moved while rolling!! They weigh 1kg each so not too bad and are rubber with spiky protusions underneath

Dave


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Super Tread*

Who has used SUPER TREAD from MUD PADDLES to escape from a muddy pitch ?

There is a wonderful video on their site. How many times has your van been 6 inches deep in mud and have had to be rescued ?

Mats are OK to stop the van sinking . but in extreme conditions when you are in a lake as we were at Brean recently one needs a raft of borrowed mats to get out. As soon as I get back from France I will buy two pairs of SUPER TREADS...

Brian


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> You could get some cheap heavy duty ring mats such as these:
> http://www.charliesdirect.co.uk/products/rubber-ring-design-doormat#


Thats what I use - cheap as chips


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

returned from tewksbury today,got stuck,both wheels spinning,had to call the AA.so my question is,has anyone bought the mud paddles,and do they work.
regards tony


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Dont waste your money been there done it,i camp most weekends in fields which as you can imagine are very muddy,the things your looking at are no good at all, we have a roll up type ladder which you place under the wheels and when you are out you pull them out of the mud with a cord which is attached,that means you dont have to go back in the mud,at the moment i cannot recall what make they are but i found them on a website,if you need them i will find the name for you ,they come in a small bag and are not heavy,regards harvey :lol:


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Just had a look on ebay they are called grip tracks,regards harvey :lol:


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for the response Harvey,I will have a look.my last question,without sounding too thick,would I need a track for each wheel,or just a pair.
Regards tony


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tony_debs said:


> Thank you for the response Harvey,I will have a look.my last question,without sounding too thick,would I need a track for each wheel,or just a pair.
> Regards tony


Assuming your van is front-wheel drive, just a pair for the front wheels.

Likewise, just a pair to use at the back if rear-wheel drive.


----------

